

Coke Engineers Its Orange Juice with an Algorithm - qdot76367
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-01-31/coke-engineers-its-orange-juice-with-an-algorithm

======
CurtMonash
When I was learning about process MRP in the 1980s, orange juice was a key
example of the complexities. Some things never change. :)

